# Does this count as Emersed growing?



## Andy D (29 Nov 2014)

Hi All,

So I know that Mushroom's are common in a marine set-up but what about freshwater? 






Should I remove it or leave it a bit longer? I know nothing about mushrooms.


----------



## Jose (29 Nov 2014)

Hahah thats hillarious. I would just leave it there see what happens.


----------



## Vazkez (29 Nov 2014)

Growing mushrooms are we 

I'll keep it


----------

